# If it were up to you, what dates and bag limits would you set?



## bukhuntr (Dec 30, 2014)

This is what I would do.

First off, I would issue physical tags that are connected to your DL #.  Tags must remain on Antlers at processors etc.  

2 Buck Tags, only one of which may be harvested with a modern rifle / Muzzleloader / Shotgun

Anterless Tags - 5  - May be harvested with any weapon at any time. (Drive Youth involvement)

Archery
3rd Saturday in Sept to December 31

Muzzle Loader / Shotgun
3rd Week of October

Youth Rifle 
1 week starting first Saturday in November.

Rifle
Dec 1 to December 31

I think Georgia would become a premier whitetail destination similar to Kentucky.  I know rifle hunters would be up in arms, but could you imagine the big bucks that would be feeding up in December on plots after the rut was over.  Only having one tag and several years of these regulations, I think they would soon stop complaining.

Now before you go and say I'm not a biologist, look at our current regulations and explain how they make sense.

Wishful thinking I know, but we can dream right?  Something has to be done about the current regulations.  

My main complaints.
Baiting - Legal down south / Illegal up North  WHY? Should be one or the other and standard through out the state.

Extended Archery - Should be for the entire state, not just a few counties that the insurance companies lobbied for or not at all.

Tags / Bag Limits  Way to liberal and not enforced in any way.  How can we just so blatently disregard a prized resource like the Whitetail Deer?  It seems DNR would rather see the herd reduced to next to nothing.  Coyote impact is real.

Primary focus should be to enhance the deer population and encourage involvement from youth hunters.  

What would you do if it were up to you?


----------



## BlackEagle (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Dec 30, 2014)

Physical tags, Only two (bucks) same as now
Doe harvest would be limited to 3 total.  Any time of season.  
So a total of 5 deer.  
Each hunter would get 5 total tags.  
If you are caught trying to purchase multiple tags then you loose your hunting privilege for 1 year
If you are caught with someone else tags you loose your hunting privilege for one year.  
No party hunting allowed.  
All kills/non kills must be reported no later than 1 month after the season is closed.  Failure to report kill/non kill would result in not being allowed tags for next season.


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey there Phillip!  Good to see you again.  Hope you are well!


----------



## fredw (Dec 30, 2014)

Four week archery season followed by a two week long all weapon season.  Reduce the buck limit to one.  Reduce doe limit to two.  Seasons set up such that they all end the weekend after Thanksgiving.


----------



## BPowell92 (Dec 30, 2014)

1 buck and 2 does.  Only 1 week of gun season with maybe a muzzleloader season mixed in somewhere.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2014)

Run the season from November 1st through January 31st. Any legal weapon all season long. Limit of 3 bucks any size, and 1 doe.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 30, 2014)

2 bucks and 3 does
Physical tag sys and automated/online reporting sys. Kills reported within 24 hrs of harvest
Archery Sept 21st. (3rd Sat of Sept) Oct (3rd Sat of Oct)
Youth firearms Oct 25-31
Gun season Nov 1st- Dec 5
Gun Dec 26-Jan 5th(first Sat in following year)


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2014)

BPowell92 said:


> 1 buck and 2 does.  Only 1 week of gun season with maybe a muzzleloader season mixed in somewhere.



One week of gun season is terrible. We had it up here for years. Some years I could not avoid working a lot of the week. Anything can happen and make you miss most or all of one week. Then you are done gun hunting. Put the limits wherever, even if it is one deer a year, spread it out to give more opportunity to hunt. I do not bow hunt so why should I be limited to one week.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 30, 2014)

2 bucks and 3 does. No doe days in oct or nov. Get rid of muzzle loader season thats a joke. Id leave dates alone for everything else.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 30, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> One week of gun season is terrible. We had it up here for years. Some years I could not avoid working a lot of the week. Anything can happen and make you miss most or all of one week. Then you are done gun hunting. Put the limits wherever, even if it is one deer a year, spread it out to give more opportunity to hunt. I do not bow hunt so why should I be limited to one week.



Missouri has only 10 days of firearms.  The state pretty much shuts down for those 10 days.


----------



## bowhunter02 (Dec 30, 2014)

op2:


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 30, 2014)

kevincox said:


> 2 bucks and 3 does
> Physical tag sys and automated/online reporting sys. Kills reported within 24 hrs of harvest
> Archery Sept 21st. (3rd Sat of Sept) Oct (3rd Sat of Oct)
> Youth firearms Oct 25-31
> ...



If it's not up to me. It's up to Kevin !! The only change would be closing the season January 31st.
Love the idea of more youth only hunting days.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 30, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> 2 bucks and 3 does. No doe days in oct or nov. Get rid of muzzle loader season thats a joke. Id leave dates alone for everything else.



That would work.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 30, 2014)

bukhuntr said:


> This is what I would do.
> 
> First off, I would issue physical tags that are connected to your DL #.  Tags must remain on Antlers at processors etc.
> 
> ...



The results would be even better if there was only 1 week of bow too.


----------



## BPowell92 (Dec 30, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> One week of gun season is terrible. We had it up here for years. Some years I could not avoid working a lot of the week. Anything can happen and make you miss most or all of one week. Then you are done gun hunting. Put the limits wherever, even if it is one deer a year, spread it out to give more opportunity to hunt. I do not bow hunt so why should I be limited to one week.



Well start bowhunting then.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 30, 2014)

1 buck 2 doe limit
Archery October 1- Nov 14
Rifle Nov 15 - Nov 30


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 30, 2014)

Archery Oct 1 to jan 1
Muzzleloader Nov 1 to Dec 1
Rifle 2 weeks mid Nov and last week of season


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 30, 2014)

Bag limit not as important as better tagging system IMO


----------



## bowhunter02 (Dec 30, 2014)

Bow hunting only! I mean this was started in the bowhunting thread.


----------



## Tri21 (Dec 30, 2014)

*Season dates*

As others have said on numerous occasions, the rut is going strong on January 1 in the southwest part of the state.  To close the season earlier than what it is now is not allowing the guys down south to hunt their rut.  Why can't some of you get that through your heads?  I agree something different needs to be done, but shortening the southern zone season is not the answer.  If you less days in the season then why don't we put a break in right about the time the rut hits in some of the other zones?  I'd say from November 5 to December 1.  To me, that'd work well, it'd shorten the days people could hunt and it would give me and the other southwest Georgia boys our whole rut to hunt.  After all, it's exactly the same scenario some of you are proposing by saying the season needs to end before January 15, or sooner.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 30, 2014)

Id say start archery season Sept 1st and run every thing else like it is as far as seasons go. I would leave the doe days like they are. The only exception would be limits. Three bucks and two must be 8 or better and two does. Around my house the bucks out number the does. I run trail cam pics on local wma`s and from the pics I get I would about say the ratio is close to even. 
   We often want folks to hunt like we do but truth is we are all different. Ga is so diverse in deer density,terrain and the rut is way different. No state wide cover all season will work.
  I hunt 90% public land with a longbow and never get skunked. I usually kill a decent buck every year and if I don`t I at least see  them and have close calls. Its hunting and what I expect. I know I hunt in south Ga and don`t expect to kill a 140 class buck no matter the management changes. But I am, blessed and thankfull for the great wma`s we have in Ga and the opportunity to hunt them . I hear people complain about the same wma`s I hunt saying they don`t see deer but they hunt the same place year after year and scout maybe 3 hours the day before the hunt. I burn boot leather and it pays.
  Years back all the trophy hunters wanted the big buck rule put in and more doe days to balance the ratio so Ga could build a trophy herd. Thats what happened. More big bucks are killed here than ever. The Trophy hunters seem happy but the folks that just want to see and kill deer are not. The clubs around my house have been really shot down. These guys are such trophy hunters they have killed all their does and let the small bucks walk. Now they got a whole lot of bucks and few does....and complain about not having does to shoot for meat. Whats it gonna be like in 5 years if they continue to let small bucks go and shoot their few does for meat? Its gonna be bad. 3 bucks and 2 does would probably be good for this area and give the bonus wma tags away for a fella that needs a few more deer.
  I would never try to impose some sort of weapon change or rule on my fella hunters. I shoot with a longbow...you hunt with a compound...another hunts with a crossbow..a rifle..musket..hunt with what you enjoy thats what its about. Don`t try to manage the herd by a weapon change it needs to be with a way of thinking change.Happy New Year,RC.


----------



## Doubletrouble (Dec 30, 2014)

Tri21 said:


> As others have said on numerous occasions, the rut is going strong on January 1 in the southwest part of the state.  To close the season earlier than what it is now is not allowing the guys down south to hunt their rut.  Why can't some of you get that through your heads?  I agree something different needs to be done, but shortening the southern zone season is not the answer.  If you less days in the season then why don't we put a break in right about the time the rut hits in some of the other zones?  I'd say from November 5 to December 1.  To me, that'd work well, it'd shorten the days people could hunt and it would give me and the other southwest Georgia boys our whole rut to hunt.  After all, it's exactly the same scenario some of you are proposing by saying the season needs to end before January 15, or sooner.



Start the season later in the southern zone & end it jan 31st so y'all can hunt the rut.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Dec 30, 2014)

2 bucks (one can be shot with a firearm, or both with a bow) and 2 does. Physical tag system associated with DL#. When you turn in a deer to the processor, he is required to take part of the tag and turn them into DNR. Whatever tags are not used, must be sent back (either by mail or drop-off box). Failure to do so will result in no tags the following season. 
Seasons: 
Archery: October 1-Jan 15
Firearms: Dec 1-31

That is option 1

The other option is to continue the firearms season as is, but allow only 3 weekends throughout as Doe days. Still the same bag limits as posted above. 


And if it wasn't that, I like Philip Thurmond's. At least as a good starting point.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Dec 30, 2014)

If only Georgia was divided up in gamezones. And not "northern and southern", that's just stupid. But 6 different zones could probably effectively take care of determining the regs that can change (length of seasons, # of deer to harvest, ect) each season depending on deer turned into processors and reports (the physical tag systems) for that specific zone. 

But, the wildlife division would need money for all that to begin. To bad all the money got lumped into the state's general fund...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

BPowell92 said:


> Well start bowhunting then.



Wish I had. This old dog not very good on new tricks any more.


----------



## bowhunter02 (Dec 31, 2014)

Everybody wants to change the deer limits but if you start taking out coyotes you will start to improve your deer herd! Put a bounty on coyotes!


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 31, 2014)

*Well,.... Thoughts...*

A long season allows for more enjoyment of hunting and just being in the woods. Set the 'limit' of number and sex of deer where it should be (?- probably more bucks and fewer does than present limit?). 
I wonder if 'long season' is equated with 'more deer killed'? The number of deer killed should be mostly regulated by the LIMIT set and ENFORCED by the  DNR. Shorter deer SEASON would limit the overall $$$ spent on all hunting, and $ spent on all hunting related items helps fund all that promotes hunting, doesn't it.
A problem I think exists is number of deer some shoot. I don't ever see or hear of people being checked to the point of actually controlling number of deer harvested. 
For what it's worth, For at least 3 to 5 years my trail cameras in Cobb county show about a 4 to 1 buck to doe ratio! And yet the regs say we can harvest 2 bucks/10 does or 12 does if we want to. 
I don't know what the DNR's intent on deer management is but it seems to me the whole state could (should?) be regulated the same as far as Baiting! One way or the other. I don't care to bait but either way REG the whole state one way or the other.
Extended Archery season: If you want 'less deer' in the urban Atlanta 5 county area then why limit to only 2 bucks? I pass up many early season bucks with small racks and always hold at least ONE buck tag until late January just in case a real trophy happens by. Need to decide if the Atlanta extended season is for trophy bucks or herd reduction! I value VENISON more than I do racks, and I see so few does that I am concerned about killing more than one or two much less a dozen does per year!


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 31, 2014)

If I could change anything it'd be leave the season dates alone, they're fine the way they are. Maybe even open archery up a week earlier so we can get that extra week of hunting them on a summertime pattern before they shed velvet. 

What I would change is to double or even triple Non-resident license fees and have the politicians allocate those funds to hire more game wardens back to the level we used to have. Limits/season dates mean nothing if they aren't actively enforced. Could happen tomorrow but I've NEVER been checked by a GW while deer hunting on private land. Wouldn't matter because I do things by the book but I'm saying that to prove a point. Please understand I have no problem with Florida hunters but I think the state should take care of her native sons first and this seems like a logical way to do that.

Lastly would be to make the limit 3 bucks and 3 does and let the Northern zone bait.


----------



## BPowell92 (Dec 31, 2014)

bowhunter02 said:


> Everybody wants to change the deer limits but if you start taking out coyotes you will start to improve your deer herd! Put a bounty on coyotes!



That's not enough to help anything.  I hunt in the Midwest where are there more coyotes than you could ever imagine.  No lack of deer there.  It has nothing to do with the coyotes.


----------



## denbow (Dec 31, 2014)

bukhuntr said:


> This is what I would do.
> 
> First off, I would issue physical tags that are connected to your DL #.  Tags must remain on Antlers at processors etc.
> 
> ...



What he said except season would end Jan 31.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 31, 2014)

3 buck tags-2 of which would have 3 on one side the other could be whatever.

3 Doe tags.

Shorten archery season to 2 weeks starting last Saturday in September.
Followed by 2 weeks of muzzle loader/shot gun with slugs/or pre 1920 center fire rifle.
Then rifle season for the balance of the season which would end on January 15.

You asked-You got !


----------



## bowhunter02 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow everybody wants to get rid of archery season. What a sham. All I do is bow hunt!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 31, 2014)

Keep it the same except start bow in October. 1 buck 2 does. Season ends mid December.


----------



## MCNASTY (Dec 31, 2014)

*Bow season*

I'm all for bow season. Except honestly it comes in too early and goes out too soon. I'd push bow season back to last weekend of September and let it be bow only till middle of November. This gives the acorns time to fall and enough does to be bred before the gun season starts. Let gun season last a month til mid December. Them bow only again until Jan 15th statewide. 

I'm not sure the bag limits are that awful right now but if anything drop the does limit to 7-8.


----------



## denbow (Jan 1, 2015)

pasinthrough said:


> Missouri has only 10 days of firearms.  The state pretty much shuts down for those 10 days.



PA. Gun season is the same way season opens Monday after Thanksgiving and runs for 2 weeks and no hunting on Sunday.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't understand why anyone wants to shorten archery season either.  The first two weeks of September are a very good time to have a chance at a buck in summer pattern.  Its not like archery season produces massive amounts of harvest anyways.  

Can someone explain any benefit to moving it from first of September to first of October?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> I don't understand why anyone wants to shorten archery season either.  The first two weeks of September are a very good time to have a chance at a buck in summer pattern.  Its not like archery season produces massive amounts of harvest anyways.
> 
> Can someone explain any benefit to moving it from first of September to first of October?



Okay-Less Wounded Deer (All archery hunters are not equal in skill) and less disturbing of the deer by archery hunters tromping around the woods looking for a 15 yard shot or taking a 50 yard shot in which they have no shot at connecting and if they do-well-see number 1!  Just a couple---Happy New Year and Have A Nice Day !!!!


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 1, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Okay-Less Wounded Deer (All archery hunters are not equal in skill) and less disturbing of the deer by archery hunters tromping around the woods looking for a 15 yard shot or taking a 50 yard shot in which they have no shot at connecting and if they do-well-see number 1!  Just a couple---Happy New Year and Have A Nice Day !!!!



So basic selfishness from those that aren't doing it?  That seems like a logical reason.  

I guess I could apply the same logic since I bowhunt all year.  I guess I could get tired of the massive flood of gun hunters that hit the woods when October hits.  Is that an equivalent gripe?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> So basic selfishness from those that aren't doing it?  That seems like a logical reason.
> 
> I guess I could apply the same logic since I bowhunt all year.  I guess I could get tired of the massive flood of gun hunters that hit the woods when October hits.  Is that an equivalent gripe?



I'm not griping-just stating an opinion that I was asked to state to support the input that was requested !  Now have that nice day I suggested too !


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 1, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I'm not griping-just stating an opinion that I was asked to state to support the input that was requested !  Now have that nice day I suggested too !



Gotcha.  I just hear that same complaint a lot, and it seems fairly short sighted since the people complaining about bowhunters stink up the woods in more massive amounts come October than the small portion that do in September.  I guess it's more about who gets to go first.  

Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

*Thanks !!*



Kris87 said:


> Gotcha.  I just hear that same complaint a lot, and it seems fairly short sighted since the people complaining about bowhunters stink up the woods in more massive amounts come October than the small portion that do in September.  I guess it's more about who gets to go first.
> 
> Happy New Year to you too.



Thanks-You As Well !!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 1, 2015)

WoW. Sure are alot of gun hunters over here on the bowhunting forum just to put their two cents in. I vote for ending all gun hunting in the state and leave the season like it is because personally I have never been impressed with a deer shot by a gun.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 1, 2015)

HOGDOG76 said:


> WoW. Sure are alot of gun hunters over here on the bowhunting forum just to put their two cents in. I vote for ending all gun hunting in the state and leave the season like it is because personally I have never been impressed with a deer shot by a gun.



I invite your attention to the original posters original question. 

He asked a legitimate universal question regarding dates and limits that the answers to which would involve hunting with everything from a "Big Rock" to the Largest Caliber Rifle available or with a Hickory Bow with 2 Shoe Strings to a Sling Shot-excluding a pit fall 'cause that would be illegal !!

I sure do like this forum !!!!

 Happy New Year and Have A Nice Day !!


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 1, 2015)

2 Bucks and 3 does. Get rid of antler restrictions. Get rid of a "muzzleloader" season since the newer rifles are more modern than my 30-30 with iroon sites. Start Archery later, 1st weekend in October. Firearms begins last weekend in October. Firearms begins first weekend in November through January 31st. Bow only then to the last weekend in February.    Or allow private land owners to manage their own land without regulations


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 1, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> I don't understand why anyone wants to shorten archery season either.  The first two weeks of September are a very good time to have a chance at a buck in summer pattern.  Its not like archery season produces massive amounts of harvest anyways.
> 
> Can someone explain any benefit to moving it from first of September to first of October?



Kris your right, bucks will "maybe" still be in that summer pattern. In almost 6 years of really paying attention to summer patterns and scouting hard in July and August has produced exactly 1 big buck for me. Honestly if you want to have a good shot at an early season (September) buck the season should open two weeks earlier than now. But that's just assuming the gun season will still open in mid October. I hunt several WMA's during bow season and really it's fair at best until the "real" acorns start dropping. By real I mean white oaks and red oaks, mostly white oaks though. By the time the hunting over feed gets hot the dog on muzzleloader week comes in then followed by gun season. Many many places south of Macon will benefit from pushing bow season to late late September to capitalize on the mass crops because there is so few of them left. The persimmons around here early September are okay but not automatics until late September early October, the peanut fields can be productive early, so called pea patches if they make it over two weeks can be productive. Pushing the season back won't hurt the population and will start right about prerut phase in most parts of the start except the coastal region which will almost be full swing. I don't see the benefit for starting earlier than now unless the gun season were to be pushed back to at least November 1st. 

But this is a biased bow hunter's opinion of course. My dad would fight me tooth and nail over this bc he's gun only.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 1, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I invite your attention to the original posters original question.
> 
> He asked a legitimate universal question regarding dates and limits that the answers to which would involve hunting with everything from a "Big Rock" to the Largest Caliber Rifle available or with a Hickory Bow with 2 Shoe Strings to a Sling Shot-excluding a pit fall 'cause that would be illegal !!
> 
> ...


Sorry let me clear it up for you:
-Two bucks both of which must have a minimum 16"inside spread or 18" main beam
-No limit on does
Archery: Oct 15-Jan 1
Youth rifle: Oct 31


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 1, 2015)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Sorry let me clear it up for you:
> -Two bucks both of which must have a minimum 16"inside spread or 18" main beam
> -No limit on does
> Archery: Oct 15-Jan 1
> Youth rifle: Oct 31



Yeah right....


----------



## NiteHunter (Jan 1, 2015)

Curtis-UGA said:


> 1 buck 2 doe limit
> Archery October 1- Nov 14
> Rifle Nov 15 - Nov 30



I'm with Curtis on this. Deer season is to long right now. Shorten it up and allow some small game hunting.


----------



## GameReaper13 (Jan 1, 2015)

2nd weekend of October to January 31st. 2 bucks and 2 does.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 2, 2015)

I like the season the way it is. We have better bucks than we've ever had. The deer population is fair( we live in a mountain county where the population is a lot lower than most places). I remember in the late 80s and all through the 90s the amount of does we would see before we saw a buck, and the amount of bucks you'd have to see to see a good one. The odds are stacked in our favor to take the best bucks we've ever taken , and every season it just gets better. No doubt we have less deer. But look at the deer we are harvesting now. I do think that gun season is too long, but that's because I am bow only like a lot of people. The limit is not a problem. The amount of time you can shoot them with guns has a way bigger effect than the limit.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jan 2, 2015)

*a note or two....*

the longer the season the better chance of UNcrowded woods. Short season like up in the northeast?... probably hard to get situated anywhere without being walked up on.
Also better commercially for businesses that cater to the hunting sports.
Bucks of a certain spread in inches?! I don't know how you measure a buck's spread visually unless you are an expert, and the woods are not filled with experts.
I think the regs are pretty good as is with a few exceptions. I'm not sure how healthy the limit of 12 deer is for the  herd, but then the DNR is not intend to keep a healthy 'herd' in some areas, such as  the Atlanta area extended archery season counties. I THINK I would like to see a 5 deer limit, either sex for this area, or at LEAST allow more than two bucks if the intention is to reduce the herd to minimize deer/vehicle strikes and deer grazing damage in suburbs. I pass up many spikes and lesser racked bucks saving at least one antler rack tag for the mountable buck I hope to see sometime during the whole season.
Baiting for half the state? I don't think that was a good move...whole state one way or the other.
I believe Montana sells deer tags, and then if the reported kills are low, they sell extra tags later in the season. [not sure about this].
What about selling tags for over 5 deer? Minimal cost but a $$ raiser for the DNR??

Lots to consider on all of this. No way for everyone to be happy I guess. For ME, a 4 or 5 deer season would be fine. Don't think I've ever taken over 4 but easily could have killed many more. I pass up bucks anything short of a 'worth the price of mounting' all early season. I've only mounted TWO bucks in my life, cut off skull caps and save the rest.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 2, 2015)

Alan in GA said:


> the longer the season the better chance of UNcrowded woods. Short season like up in the northeast?... probably hard to get situated anywhere without being walked up on.
> Also better commercially for businesses that cater to the hunting sports.
> Bucks of a certain spread in inches?! I don't know how you measure a buck's spread visually unless you are an expert, and the woods are not filled with experts.
> I think the regs are pretty good as is with a few exceptions. I'm not sure how healthy the limit of 12 deer is for the  herd, but then the DNR is not intend to keep a healthy 'herd' in some areas, such as  the Atlanta area extended archery season counties. I THINK I would like to see a 5 deer limit, either sex for this area, or at LEAST allow more than two bucks if the intention is to reduce the herd to minimize deer/vehicle strikes and deer grazing damage in suburbs. I pass up many spikes and lesser racked bucks saving at least one antler rack tag for the mountable buck I hope to see sometime during the whole season.
> ...



The spread restriction better protects young bucks than a four point rule and is already used on wma's in georgia. It is not a hard concept especially when combined with the either/or main beam length. This allows folks to shoot mature four and six points while protecting basket racked 1 or two year old eights.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 2, 2015)

panfried0419 said:


> Yeah right....


You say mine is crazy but you advocate no antler restrictions  I know I will not get my way but I guarantee QDMA is here to stay and the regs will move closer to what I advocate than you do.


----------



## jawja7 (Jan 2, 2015)

Archery- Oct 1-Jan 15
Black powder and Rifle- Dec 1-Dec 15

2 bucks. Use the QDM of 4 on one side or some sort of spread calculation for one of them. (No restrictions on youth)

5 Doe
All kills must be associated with a license number and turned into DNR within 24 hours of kill

There will still be those who will cheat the system by killing more than the slotted amount. But after hearing the sheer number of shots in the woods this year by rifle hunters, maybe a shorter rifle season and reduced numbers will help the population. I would love to see hunters become more selective.


----------



## deadbox (Jan 3, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> 3 buck tags-2 of which would have 3 on one side the other could be whatever.
> 
> 3 Doe tags.
> 
> ...





Atlanta Dawg said:


> Okay-Less Wounded Deer (All archery hunters are not equal in skill) and less disturbing of the deer by archery hunters tromping around the woods looking for a 15 yard shot or taking a 50 yard shot in which they have no shot at connecting and if they do-well-see number 1!  Just a couple---Happy New Year and Have A Nice Day !!!!





Atlanta Dawg said:


> I invite your attention to the original posters original question.
> 
> He asked a legitimate universal question regarding dates and limits that the answers to which would involve hunting with everything from a "Big Rock" to the Largest Caliber Rifle available or with a Hickory Bow with 2 Shoe Strings to a Sling Shot-excluding a pit fall 'cause that would be illegal !!
> 
> ...




Lol this guy. "3 points on 1 side". Should have just said 1 point per side.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 3, 2015)

Geezus too many wannabe deer farmers. Be lucky for what we got and don't change anything. Also, the whole min. spread thing is stupid.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 3, 2015)

If there's one thing all the states that consistently produce big bucks have in common(KS IA KY IL PA MO)....they either have a very short rifle season or they don't have one at all.  Just saying.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 3, 2015)

What about the hunters that don't care about "big" bucks. What about the one's who just want 3 or 4 for the freezer? Trophy snobs are selfish and put a stain on hunting tradition.


----------



## denbow (Jan 3, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Okay-Less Wounded Deer (All archery hunters are not equal in skill) and less disturbing of the deer by archery hunters tromping around the woods looking for a 15 yard shot or taking a 50 yard shot in which they have no shot at connecting and if they do-well-see number 1!  Just a couple---Happy New Year and Have A Nice Day !!!!



There is a heck of a lot more idiots out there with a gun trying to shoot at far more distances then they are capable of with a rifle then bow hunters ever thought of. Gun hunters see a deer and think (or better yet don't think)if they can see the deer they can shoot it. It doesn't matter how much brush or trees is between them and the deer.


----------



## denbow (Jan 3, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> If there's one thing all the states that consistently produce big bucks have in common(KS IA KY IL PA MO)....they either have a very short rifle season or they don't have one at all.  Just saying.



You are exactly right and for the most part there gun season takes place after the rut.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 3, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> If there's one thing all the states that consistently produce big bucks have in common(KS IA KY IL PA MO)....they either have a very short rifle season or they don't have one at all.  Just saying.



Exactly , Ill and Iowa are shotgun only states too, with a very short seasons he rest are rifle states, but with such a short season it really doesn't matter at all.It would be hard to keep up with the deer if we had a short of a season as the Midwest does. But with more Midwestern states pushing the gun season out of the main part of the rut, bucks just get older and bigger. Going to a one buck only and we could have better bucks by default alone. Missouri is kicking the idea of moving it's general gun later into November now. They moved it five years ago to mid November and on my leases the only big difference is that the bucks are busted up. A lot of those deer get a pass.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 3, 2015)

1 buck and 3 does. Season for all starts Oct 1st, ends Dec 31 for gun and Jan 31st for bow. I say that because I can find more time to hunt in January..Also, we need physical tags.


----------



## Aztec (Jan 4, 2015)

Firearms  Nov 1 - Jan 1.  2 bucks, 2 doe, with one additional doe tag purchased over the counter if local populations warrant additional tag


----------



## Alan in GA (Jan 4, 2015)

*Tags...*

'Physical tags'.... I think that is a good idea. Purchase AHEAD of time, maybe additional tags available for reasonable cost. Maybe a count by county purchase (extra tags in extended archery - high deer/vehicle strike county(s)?
Self report as is now?,...yeah,..... R-I-G-H-T.

Tags a waterproof, attachable plastic material,....makes sense I think.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm fine with just about any change in limit or extending the season, but I would absolutely hate it if I couldn't bowhunt in September.  Shot my two biggest bucks that month.  I don't need no rut!


----------



## satchmo (Jan 4, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> I'm fine with just about any change in limit or extending the season, but I would absolutely hate it if I couldn't bowhunt in September.  Shot my two biggest bucks that month.  I don't need no rut!



Ditto on sept. My favorite month to hunt by far. It would be the month I would keep if I only had one month to choose from.


----------



## kevincox (Jan 5, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> I'm fine with just about any change in limit or extending the season, but I would absolutely hate it if I couldn't bowhunt in September.  Shot my two biggest bucks that month.  I don't need no rut!



I've killed the majority of my nicer bucks from Sept 22nd thru the 30th. My favorite week by far of bow season


----------



## Big7 (Jan 5, 2015)

BlackEagle said:


>



Whatever it is, it should be the same for everyone.

Bow and nuzzle blowers should not have any more access
than "gun" hunters.

And before it get's going again, if it is your skill that makes you the "mighty" "special" Rambo type..

Let the "gun" hunters go first.

That way you can prove your "prowess" last.
And.. show the rest of us how "good" you really are.

Hard to take when the shoe is on the other foot,
ain't it?


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 5, 2015)

```

```



Big7 said:


> Whatever it is, it should be the same for everyone.
> 
> Bow and nuzzle blowers should not have any more access
> than "gun" hunters.
> ...



Not really.  When you're a killer, you're a killer.  You toting a gun first has no bearing on me arrowing a deer.  Bottom line..... I can flat kill.  Now what?


----------



## Big7 (Jan 5, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Not really.  When you're a killer, you're a killer.  You toting a gun first has no bearing on me arrowing a deer.  Bottom line..... I can flat kill.  Now what?



Thank you for making my point..
I've killed a few myself. Recon that makes me a "killer" too.. 
My point is that we all should get the opportunity to be a "killer"
on the same day. Kill em' with a baseball bat for all I care.
Dead is dead and a killer is a killer, right?

Not going to derail this thread.

If you want to start another one, I'm there.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Big7 said:


> Thank you for making my point..
> I've killed a few myself. Recon that makes me a "killer" too..
> My point is that we all should get the opportunity to be a "killer"
> on the same day. Kill em' with a baseball bat for all I care.
> ...



You miss the obvious.  Your weapon is much easier to kill with.  I have no problem with that, but deer management and population likely would.


----------



## BlackEagle (Jan 5, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Not really.  When you're a killer, you're a killer.  You toting a gun first has no bearing on me arrowing a deer.  Bottom line..... I can flat kill.  Now what?



Bam!


----------



## bowhunter02 (Jan 5, 2015)

Cut the season off on Jan.1 then that gives me January and February to run my squirrel dogs safe and sound with out getting shot by a deer hunter.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 5, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> You miss the obvious.  Your weapon is much easier to kill with.  I have no problem with that, but deer management and population likely would.





BlackEagle said:


> Bam!



Start a thread. Show me the obvious? PLEASE?

Thought the object was to kill. Not maim and cripple.

Don't take my word for it.

Watch the "hunting" infomercials on TV and search threads
on here. 

You won't. Cause you know I'm right..

BAM is GOOD! DRT is GOOD.

Blood trailing a wounded animal all night and 
with losses, buzzard food, pain and suffering..
NOT GOOD.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 5, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> I don't understand why anyone wants to shorten archery season either.  The first two weeks of September are a very good time to have a chance at a buck in summer pattern.  Its not like archery season produces massive amounts of harvest anyways.
> 
> Can someone explain any benefit to moving it from first of September to first of October?


Same here, it don't open early enough for me. If you cant take the heat, stay home. 
Id much rather hunt in a T shirt than a heater body suit. 


satchmo said:


> I like the season the way it is. We have better bucks than we've ever had. The deer population is fair( we live in a mountain county where the population is a lot lower than most places). I remember in the late 80s and all through the 90s the amount of does we would see before we saw a buck, and the amount of bucks you'd have to see to see a good one. The odds are stacked in our favor to take the best bucks we've ever taken , and every season it just gets better. No doubt we have less deer. But look at the deer we are harvesting now. I do think that gun season is too long, but that's because I am bow only like a lot of people. The limit is not a problem. The amount of time you can shoot them with guns has a way bigger effect than the limit.


Exactly ! 


Kris87 said:


> If there's one thing all the states that consistently produce big bucks have in common(KS IA KY IL PA MO)....they either have a very short rifle season or they don't have one at all.  Just saying.


That'd be correct sir. 


bowhunter02 said:


> Cut the season off on Jan.1 then that gives me January and February to run my squirrel dogs safe and sound with out getting shot by a deer hunter.



If I was worried about something getting shot, I'd be more worried about myself ?  
Put some orange on em and go. Its good enough for us. 


Theres a pretty good case for ending the season equally in both zones. Also shortening gun season to let the herd rebound. You could even throw in an exception for kids under 16. With crossbows being legalized, everyone can still hunt.  Other than that, I think the season about as good as you can get it.


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 5, 2015)

Big7 said:


> Start a thread. Show me the obvious? PLEASE?
> 
> Thought the object was to kill. Not maim and cripple.
> 
> ...



So those deer people shoot with rifles and never find must not fall under the "cripple" category? 

My brother, dad, grandpa, uncle.....my whole family is gun hunters. They all have lost deer, all have missed, wounded, you think of it it's happened. All while rifle hunting. Just bc there's a boom don't mean there's meat.  

Bow hunters, true bow hunters, the guys who shoot all year, the ones who worry about tuning, and how they're setup is going to perform are killers. If the shot presents itself the deer is as good as dead. Which is more than I can say for most gun hunters I know. They very rarely shoot their guns or site it In from year to year. Ole Betsy is on, she hasn't left the safe since last year. So tell me, these guys are more efficient how ?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 6, 2015)

MCNASTY said:


> So those deer people shoot with rifles and never find must not fall under the "cripple" category?
> 
> My brother, dad, grandpa, uncle.....my whole family is gun hunters. They all have lost deer, all have missed, wounded, you think of it it's happened. All while rifle hunting. Just bc there's a boom don't mean there's meat.
> 
> Bow hunters, true bow hunters, the guys who shoot all year, the ones who worry about tuning, and how they're setup is going to perform are killers. If the shot presents itself the deer is as good as dead. Which is more than I can say for most gun hunters I know. They very rarely shoot their guns or site it In from year to year. Ole Betsy is on, she hasn't left the safe since last year. So tell me, these guys are more efficient how ?



I have trailed a bunch of deer for guys who shoot their bows all year, do the tournaments, and have multiple "Robinhoods" every year, without finding the animal. It has happened with rifles too, but my experience has it at least 10 times more common with a bow.

A bow is inherently less efficient killing a deer than a rifle. There is undisputed proof that more deer are shot and lost with a bow.

I love bow hunting too, but pretending that bow hunters are somehow more efficient or deadlier than gun hunters is ridiculous.


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree, the bow may not be "as" efficient as the gun at killing the animal in site. But let's not turn our heads and say the gun hunters don't wound, miss, and cripple as well. 

A good bow hunter should have a 80-90% recovery rate. A great bow hunter will be <90%. There's a misunderstanding from those who hear a guy lost a deer with the bow (that gun hunt only) that all of a sudden bow hunters do nothing but wound deer.  And every now and then they luck up and kill one.

I've wounded my share, I've lost more than I care to admit, but after I figured out why.....id put my bow at 20 yards against any gun at 100 yards. I don't think it's a handicap, I don't think it's less efficient, not that I'm a 100% recovery bow hunter but I don't know any gun hunters that are either. 

After I think about it, the bow is a weapon just as the gun. When a person learns to use their weapon of choice and studies it and practices with it. That weapon becomes deadly, it may take longer to master the bow.......which is why most do it, for the challenge, but when it's mastered it's deadly.  I will not concede to the fact that a bow is not an efficient weapon or that the bow can't kill at a high rate of recovery with the correct shot selection.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 6, 2015)

MCNASTY said:


> Just bc there's a boom don't mean there's meat.



Depends on whom does da' boom come from... 

If you are trying to tell me arrows don't wound and lose
more game, with the best bow hunter vs a "marginal"
gun hunter...

That dog won't hunt.

Yeah, some people don't shoot either one good enough
to shoot paper or 3D.. 

MUCH LESS A LIVING ANIMAL.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I have trailed a bunch of deer for guys who shoot their bows all year, do the tournaments, and have multiple "Robinhoods" every year, without finding the animal. It has happened with rifles too, but my experience has it at least 10 times more common with a bow.
> 
> A bow is inherently less efficient killing a deer than a rifle. There is undisputed proof that more deer are shot and lost with a bow.
> 
> I love bow hunting too, but pretending that bow hunters are somehow more efficient or deadlier than gun hunters is ridiculous.


The greater majority of those deer lost to archery equipment are not lost by bowhunters they are lost to gun hunters like yourself who bowhunt part time because they need a rifle to get it done.


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 6, 2015)

Big7 said:


> Depends on whom does da' boom come from...
> 
> If you are trying to tell me arrows don't wound and lose
> more game, with the best bow hunter vs a "marginal"
> ...



Exactly Big7.

We both can agree that if a person applies themself they can become a good shot.....rather a killer. The guys who bow hunt for a month just because it gets them in the woods earlier and don't practice until the week before the season will wound animals and muddy the reputation of those that do care enough to prepare. Not saying that even a seasoned, well prepared bow hunter won't lose some from time to time, it happens occasionally but it happens very rarely for some folks.  Until I became a serious archer I didn't know any "killer" that we're bow hunters. I thought killing a deer with a bow was a tough task.........not now. There's a guy from South Georgia that killed a Lion with his bow last August. The Lion died on camera and within 30 yards of the shot and in less than 20 seconds. An animal of that size to go down that fast with archery equipment is amazing to some, and I have to admit the first time I saw it I was really shocked. But that just goes to prove that if the bullet or arrow is placed where it belongs the animal will die.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 6, 2015)

I challange any gun hunter to match my recovery ratio. Considering they have killed 150 plus so we would be on an even playing field with numbers. I have hunted with stickbows most of my life. The last few years with bows I`ve made. I killed 5 this year and my average shot was 12 yards. I AM A DEER HUNTER!!!
  When you talk about bad shots and losing deer it happens. There is a difference when a fella MAKES a bad shot and when a fella TAKES a bad shot. It can happen with any weapon. Some are better than others at holding it together. I`m not that solid at it. Thats why I almost never take a shot past 20 yards on a deer. I know my limitations and the size of the buck does not change that.
   Deer seasons cannot be managed by the weapon a fella hunts with. Don`t think a bow hunter cant get it done.two years ago I killed 11 with a longbow. average shot was 9.5 yards.
  No doubt a fella with a bow with a dozen arrows through it before season will have a higher chance of a wound...so will a rifle hunter. 
  It is a fact..there are deer hunters and deer shooters. The shooters wound more. RC


----------



## Big7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I have trailed a bunch of deer for guys who shoot their bows all year, do the tournaments, and have multiple "Robinhoods" every year, without finding the animal. It has happened with rifles too, but my experience has it at least 10 times more common with a bow.
> 
> A bow is inherently less efficient killing a deer than a rifle. There is undisputed proof that more deer are shot and lost with a bow.
> 
> I love bow hunting too, but pretending that bow hunters are somehow more efficient or deadlier than gun hunters is ridiculous.



My Massive, 21# Jack Russell Terrier  (he's deaf, so wind and talking crap don't bother him a bit) Leashed.. I can't call him if he get's lost.
And... the slim and sleek 12# Dachshund (that's weeine dog to rednecks) WILL find them for a price. Provided we can find some blood.
The JR is proven.  He has a few under his belt.. The Datsun, just getting started, shows a lot of promise.

Lemmmeee know so I can get them registered in the 
"dod thread" or whatever it's called.

I'll fix you up. Half to show up, other half to find.. 

I gotcha back. 

Now, I could get some responses on the yote and trout thread???????  We beezzzzzz kool.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 6, 2015)

robert carter said:


> I challange any gun hunter to match my recovery ratio. Considering they have killed 150 plus so we would be on an even playing field with numbers. I have hunted with stickbows most of my life. The last few years with bows I`ve made. I killed 5 this year and my average shot was 12 yards. I AM A DEER HUNTER!!!
> When you talk about bad shots and losing deer it happens. There is a difference when a fella MAKES a bad shot and when a fella TAKES a bad shot. It can happen with any weapon. Some are better than others at holding it together. I`m not that solid at it. Thats why I almost never take a shot past 20 yards on a deer. I know my limitations and the size of the buck does not change that.
> Deer seasons cannot be managed by the weapon a fella hunts with. Don`t think a bow hunter cant get it done.two years ago I killed 11 with a longbow. average shot was 9.5 yards.
> No doubt a fella with a bow with a dozen arrows through it before season will have a higher chance of a wound...so will a rifle hunter.
> It is a fact..there are deer hunters and deer shooters. The shooters wound more. RC



I'm your huckleberry... 

OK.. That makes you the exception, not the rule..
Good for you. Ethical hunter, no doubt, if what you say is true.

Only bonz I have with that is I'm a hunter too..
I can get just as close as you. And do. Often.

If you think I can't do ANYTHING that a bow will do
at 9.5, 12 or 20 yards with a .22RF or a lil' .410 bore
slug, you are sadly mistaken. 

I wouldn't do it (NOT LEGAL) unless in a survival situation 
 but I'm confident I can get out to around 60
with the .22 and 50 with the.410 slug.
Can YOU honestly say you can do that with a bow?

Question for you is, can you hit one DRT at 4,5,6
hundred yards or more with a bow?
I KNOW ME, DRT with a rifle. 

Suppose that requires no skill.

Knock em' out. Help some of these other ones
do what you do..

Then... I have no problem with it.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 7, 2015)

HOGDOG76 said:


> The greater majority of those deer lost to archery equipment are not lost by bowhunters they are lost to gun hunters like yourself who bowhunt part time because they need a rifle to get it done.



The comments on this thread bring two thoughts to mind:

1) If the bow hunters are as deadly and proficient as they claim, we should be looking to shorten their season.

2) A longer bow season would influence more guys who "need a rifle to get it done" to bow hunt leading to more crippled lost deer. Maybe we shouldn't have a separate bow season at all. Make deer season "Hunters Choice" of any legal weapon.


----------



## BlackEagle (Jan 7, 2015)

Jeff Phillips said:


> The comments on this thread bring two thoughts to mind:
> 
> 1) If the bow hunters are as deadly and proficient as they claim, we should be looking to shorten their season.
> 
> 2) A longer bow season would influence more guys who "need a rifle to get it done" to bow hunt leading to more crippled lost deer. Maybe we shouldn't have a separate bow season at all. Make deer season "Hunters Choice" of any legal weapon.



If I rifle hunted I could fill my freezer in less than a week and the chances of putting a trophy on my wall are high. But whats the fun in that? 

Reduce the gun hunting and watch Georgia explode with giant bucks! 

If it were up to me, Id make gun season only a few weeks at most. Most of my properties are bow only, there is one guy who hunts with a pistol. And we grow some giants. If it werent for the one set of hunters north of us gun hunting we would really be doing good. 

Most hunters want that big buck the easiest way possible. And thats a fact.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 7, 2015)

*Hunters...........*

are just that, hunters. What you choose to hunt with should be your choice.

I am surrounded by hunters that feel a hunter who hunts with a rifle, for that matter any weapon other than a bow, makes them somehow or somewhat a "lesser" hunter than themselves.

For those who "bow only" I give them some cred but please don't lay your spew on me about how much better a hunter you are than I. 

Personally, with a boss gobbler or mature buck presents himself I for one am glad to have my magnum or rifle in my hands.

Back on topic, I wouldn't change a thing on the seasons or bag limits. If anything I would shorten Archery season 1 week and add 1 week of primitive weapons season. Lets face it, all those "bow only" hunters won't be affected at all. They hunt with bow and arrow only, right.

I'll go one step further. Rifle season should be the month of November only. December 1st until end should be primitive weapons 2nd season.

s&r


----------



## STMHunter (Jan 7, 2015)

Why even take a weapon to your stand at all (Gun or Bow)?  If the 'quickest kill' is the measuring stick; why not call in an airstrike?

"Maverick, this is Hunter 1287, over.  I've got a nanny doe positioned at N30 09.8745 and W81 12.7864, over.  Need two Sidewinders on the double, over"


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Jan 7, 2015)

I like the idea of a point limit. I believe the spike myth has been disproved and I wouldn't be opposed to requiring 4 points on one side (state-wide). I don't think you could do a spread measurement or age as so many people would struggle to make those judgments, but I would like that. I would also like a bow only season on most if not all WMAs due to the proximity to one another. It would be much safer. Lastly, I would allow baiting state-wide. If the other regs are passed, baiting would assist with  making those split second decisions by keeping the deer in range longer or allowing pre-season decisions to be made.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 7, 2015)

So the rifle hunters seem to all want November.  Why is that?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 7, 2015)

I can kill em whatever you want me to kill em with.I DO NOT need till Jan 15th or 31st or even Jan first to do it. Now that yall are talking about it though. Id vote for more bow hunting in Ga. That would make a lot of folk quit. Id have more places to coon hunt.


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 7, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I can kill em whatever you want me to kill em with.I DO NOT need till Jan 15th or 31st or even Jan first to do it. Now that yall are talking about it though. Id vote for more bow hunting in Ga. That would make a lot of folk quit. Id have more places to coon hunt.



Ain't that the truth. Shoot the way it's gotten over the last 10 years I'd like to see the outdoor channel close up shop so hunting isn't as popular anymore. When I was in grade school I could count on two hands how many other kids in my school had killed a deer. Now everybody is a "deer hunter". Can't walk the property lines without finding at least half a dozen stands propped up against a boundary tree. Call it what they want but sitting on a power line and shooting a deer at 200+ yds doesn't take much skill. A guy could smell like Polo Black and still kill em at that distance. But that's their choice if they choose, my dad is one of em. Don't really bother me much. Just wished about half the population would take up hop scotch or tiddlywinks or something instead of hunting.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2015)

Fact of the matter is the modern compound bows, 
cross bows, in-line "muzzle" loaders, etc... are not "primitive" weapons at all.

Shoot what you want. Jump out of your stand and cut
the neck off with a piano string for all I care.
(Except for the maiming and crippling part)

That gives you NO right to hunt before anyone else.

And... for MCNASTY.. In the "no skill" camp. Can YOU shoot a 200 yard shot with anything?

That's what I thought. 

And.. Just for fun, EXACTLY how far is 200 yards?
This is a math quiz.. And you will NEVER get the correct answer.
Just sayin'


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> So the rifle hunters seem to all want November.  Why is that?



Same reason you do.. 

It's all about the "tail". Pardon the pun.. 

And I don't want it anymore than anyone else.

Same bat time, same bat channel.

Should be fair for everyone.

Should a duck hunter that uses a 20ga be allowed to
have run of the place before the guys with 12ga show up?





NO!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2015)

BlackEagle said:


> If I rifle hunted I could fill my freezer in less than a week and the chances of putting a trophy on my wall are high. But whats the fun in that?
> 
> Reduce the gun hunting and watch Georgia explode with giant bucks!
> 
> ...



No, you can't. 

And.. No, it ain't.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2015)

On Sportsman channel RIGHT NOW, there is a guy killing MONSTER hog...

With a spear..

If you are that good.. OK by me.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 8, 2015)

Big7 said:


> Fact of the matter is the modern compound bows,
> cross bows, in-line "muzzle" loaders, etc... are not "primitive" weapons at all.
> 
> Shoot what you want. Jump out of your stand and cut
> ...



So your main beef boils down to the fact that rifle hunters don't get as much time as the other weapons.  That's it in a nutshell the best I can tell.  All I can say is, I hope you don't move to another state, besides South Carolina, cause you will be one unhappy rifle hunter brother.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 8, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> So your main beef boils down to the fact that rifle hunters don't get as much time as the other weapons.  That's it in a nutshell the best I can tell.  All I can say is, I hope you don't move to another state, besides South Carolina, cause you will be one unhappy rifle hunter brother.



Texas, Tennessee, Mississippi, Alabama, NC, SC, Florida, etc. have longer gun seasons than bow seasons...


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 8, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> So your main beef boils down to the fact that rifle hunters don't get as much time as the other weapons.  That's it in a nutshell the best I can tell.  All I can say is, I hope you don't move to another state, besides South Carolina, cause you will be one unhappy rifle hunter brother.



Yep THIS. I got a friend in Utah that some years cant even hunt in the state he lives in if he doesn't draw a tag. There is always one that likes to stir the pot.


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Jan 8, 2015)

ok.. I say we solve the problem by making it so that there are no separate season but you have to be 60 or older or handicapped to use a rifle.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 8, 2015)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Texas, Tennessee, Mississippi, Alabama, NC, SC, Florida, etc. have longer gun seasons than bow seasons...



But during the gun season you can hunt with a bow so that is not a wholly true statement.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 8, 2015)

GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter said:


> ok.. I say we solve the problem by making it so that there are no separate season but you have to be 60 or older or handicapped to use a rifle.



Or we could have a "primitive weapon" season that allows the hunter to choose a bow, X-bow, or ML.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 8, 2015)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Texas, Tennessee, Mississippi, Alabama, NC, SC, Florida, etc. have longer gun seasons than bow seasons...



Jeff you are right, but you can hunt with your bow all season just like Georgia, I wish bow season would open in mid august, I get more big bucks on camera at mid day at 90 degrees that any other time of year.After thanksgiving hunting gets tough in Georgia. My vote would be open season early.2 bucks 3 does. I like to get outside and spend time outdoors, even if I don't kill anything, no short season for me.


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Jan 8, 2015)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Or we could have a "primitive weapon" season that allows the hunter to choose a bow, X-bow, or ML.



So make all but a couple weeks of the season "primitive weapon" season.


----------



## bigchooch58 (Jan 8, 2015)

in other states like new jersey you must check in your deer at a check station and then you get your next tag /some areas you have to shoot a doe before you get the buck tag /it realy helps to keep the herd in check in any givin area between this and police reports of hit deer they can get better numbers than if you cant remmber if you shot 8 or was it 9 deer last year


----------



## Maximus1215 (Jan 8, 2015)

I think we've lost track on what this thread is about.  I believe it is supposed to be about dates and bag limits.  I assume this has to do with the deer population declining.  The point the Bow Hunters on here are trying to make is that Gun Killers have a larger effect on the deer population declining than bow hunters do.  Take wounding deer out of the equation because like it or not gun killers wound as many deer as bow hunters do.  Also, gun killers are more likely to kill a deer that should probably get a pass because of the sheer distance of the encounter.  A bow hunter is more selective of the deer they kill because they are usually 30 yards or less from the deer.  This is evident by the number of shots I heard this year after I was climbing down because I couldn't see 40 yards.  Further proving my point that if a gun killer can see ANYTHING, they are shooting.  I don't want to hear the "I need meat for the freezer, I don't care how big it is" argument, because you would think if that's the case you would want to kill a more mature deer which means a lot more meat for your freezer.  Also, I've only begun hunting 7 years ago and I can't recall a time before that when my freezer was empty, it's called a job.  An earlier poster also proved this point by boasting he could kill at 200 even 300 yards, which a 10 yr old could do with practice. It's hard to distinguish size and age of a deer at that distance. I went to a gun quota hunt at Berry Co a few years back and left early because I was so disgusted at the deer these killers were choosing to shoot, it was really sad, no, pathetic. So it is my belief that gun killers effect the deer population way more than bow hunters, coyotes, or even cars.  I'd be willing to put money that if they did a study that this would be proven.  I say shorten the gun season, I don't care the dates, they can choose, and give out physical tags which have to be checked in at a DNR station or processor.  Limit should be 2 bucks, 3 does.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 8, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> So your main beef boils down to the fact that rifle hunters don't get as much time as the other weapons.  That's it in a nutshell the best I can tell.  All I can say is, I hope you don't move to another state, besides South Carolina, cause you will be one unhappy rifle hunter brother.



Close....

Not so much "time" as first "crack"...
For lack of a better term.

I really have no need to tag out. My father and I
are the only one's in our family that eat venison.

I have tagged out many times. Either when I was hunting
clubs where some guys needed the meat, and
two different clubs were close enough to processors
that were in "Hunters for the hungry" program.
Makes you feel good to help someone out that needs it for food.

As far as moving, that will be Florida, after
my parents pass.. Hope that will be a while.

Massive gun sale will supersede the move.

Will keep a .243, 10/22, and a turkey gun.
Rest will go..

Already have the fishing rods.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 8, 2015)

GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter said:


> So make all but a couple weeks of the season "primitive weapon" season.



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 8, 2015)

Maximus1215 said:


> I think we've lost track on what this thread is about.  I believe it is supposed to be about dates and bag limits.  I assume this has to do with the deer population declining.  The point the Bow Hunters on here are trying to make is that Gun Killers have a larger effect on the deer population declining than bow hunters do.  Take wounding deer out of the equation because like it or not gun killers wound as many deer as bow hunters do.  Also, gun killers are more likely to kill a deer that should probably get a pass because of the sheer distance of the encounter.  A bow hunter is more selective of the deer they kill because they are usually 30 yards or less from the deer.  This is evident by the number of shots I heard this year after I was climbing down because I couldn't see 40 yards.  Further proving my point that if a gun killer can see ANYTHING, they are shooting.  I don't want to hear the "I need meat for the freezer, I don't care how big it is" argument, because you would think if that's the case you would want to kill a more mature deer which means a lot more meat for your freezer.  Also, I've only begun hunting 7 years ago and I can't recall a time before that when my freezer was empty, it's called a job.  An earlier poster also proved this point by boasting he could kill at 200 even 300 yards, which a 10 yr old could do with practice. It's hard to distinguish size and age of a deer at that distance. I went to a gun quota hunt at Berry Co a few years back and left early because I was so disgusted at the deer these killers were choosing to shoot, it was really sad, no, pathetic. So it is my belief that gun killers effect the deer population way more than bow hunters, coyotes, or even cars.  I'd be willing to put money that if they did a study that this would be proven.  I say shorten the gun season, I don't care the dates, they can choose, and give out physical tags which have to be checked in at a DNR station or processor.  Limit should be 2 bucks, 3 does.





Spikes and yearlings are much more tender than a 5 year old garbage eacke


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 8, 2015)

Big7 said:


> Fact of the matter is the modern compound bows,
> cross bows, in-line "muzzle" loaders, etc... are not "primitive" weapons at all.
> 
> Shoot what you want. Jump out of your stand and cut
> ...



I'll play along.

So I gun hunted for about ten years and killed hogs and deer at well over 100 yards(I hunted swamp bottoms literally about 100 yds was as far as you could see). But for me, something was missing, I almost quit at one point due to the lack of challenge. So I took up bow hunting, and it rekindled the flame for me. So in 7 years of being bow only and over 50 kills later I'm still finding it a challenge and enjoyable. 

Now I went 9 for 9 this year with that "under achieving bow" including two 4 year old bucks. Average shot was less than 15 yards. 

For the math lesson, 200 yards is EXACTLY 600 feet, and that's assuming the whole distance is flat ground. Depending on the height of your stand you could be actually shooting along the hypotenuse of the triangle and will actually be a slightly farther distance than the flat ground distance. Your were not specific in your variables so this is the best I can do with unknowns. 

Bow hunters aren't as dumb as we look!!


----------



## Maximus1215 (Jan 8, 2015)

panfried0419 said:


> Spikes and yearlings are much more tender than a 5 year old garbage eacke



So let's kill all the yearlings and spikes and let the old garbage deer die of old age so we can have no deer to hunt.  Real smart!! I would say there are some hunters that kill and process their own deer but for the majority that go to processors, you'd be kidding yourself to think you were getting back the exact deer you dropped off.  I hunt for the rush and the meat is an added bonus. If not for the rush I'd just assume sleep in and go to Publix for my meat, it's much cheaper that way.  I would have to think even meat hunters hunt for the rush or why would you spend so much money on gear and  getting up at the CensoredCensoredCensored crack of dawn and braving the elements. Unless you like spending hundreds if not thousands of dollars for a few pounds of venison.  Better yet, just about every processor I've ever been to has meat that hasn't been picked up at the end of the year that they would be more than glad to sell to you.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 8, 2015)

The way the season and bag limits are set up now allows YOU to hunt as YOU desire.

If YOU don't want to hunt early season,then don't...simple.

If YOU only want to kill what YOU think is a trophy,more power to ya.

Good God,quit trying to force YOUR views on everyone else.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 8, 2015)

Maximus1215 said:


> So let's kill all the yearlings and spikes and let the old garbage deer die of old age so we can have no deer to hunt.  Real smart!! I would say there are some hunters that kill and process their own deer but for the majority that go to processors, you'd be kidding yourself to think you were getting back the exact deer you dropped off.  I hunt for the rush and the meat is an added bonus. If not for the rush I'd just assume sleep in and go to Publix for my meat, it's much cheaper that way.  I would have to think even meat hunters hunt for the rush or why would you spend so much money on gear and  getting up at the CensoredCensoredCensored crack of dawn and braving the elements. Unless you like spending hundreds if not thousands of dollars for a few pounds of venison.  Better yet, just about every processor I've ever been to has meat that hasn't been picked up at the end of the year that they would be more than glad to sell to you.



 You keep  on watchin Lee and Tiffany amd reading those QDM mags


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 8, 2015)

Jeff Raines said:


> The way the season and bag limits are set up now allows YOU to hunt as YOU desire.
> 
> If YOU don't want to hunt early season,then don't...simple.
> 
> ...


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 8, 2015)

*Call it what they want*

"Call it what they want but sitting on a power line and shooting a deer at 200+ yds doesn't take much skill. A guy could smell like Polo Black and still kill em at that distance. But that's their choice if they choose, my dad is one of em. Don't really bother me much. Just wished about half the population would take up hop scotch or tiddlywinks or something instead of hunting. "

That statement right there is total "potty mouth" by someone who don't know "potty mouth"

s&r


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 8, 2015)

spurrs and racks said:


> "Call it what they want but sitting on a power line and shooting a deer at 200+ yds doesn't take much skill. A guy could smell like Polo Black and still kill em at that distance. But that's their choice if they choose, my dad is one of em. Don't really bother me much. Just wished about half the population would take up hop scotch or tiddlywinks or something instead of hunting. "
> 
> That statement right there is total "potty mouth" by someone who don't know "potty mouth"
> 
> s&r


yea my dad is one to, He is 75 years old and he don't have many more years to hunt, he had rather get out in the woods and chew his RED MAN and eat beanie weenies on the tail gate of his truck, he might kill a deer every 2 years are so. I would hate to have his season shorten, its all about just getting to go one more time to him and I agree with him, if anything leave the season the way it is and limit the number of does you can take. Trust me he don't hurt the population any, he just enjoys Gods great outdoors.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 8, 2015)

*Night*

NIGHT SEASON (ALL YEAR).


----------



## Big7 (Jan 8, 2015)

MCNASTY said:


> I'll play along.
> 
> So I gun hunted for about ten years and killed hogs and deer at well over 100 yards(I hunted swamp bottoms literally about 100 yds was as far as you could see). But for me, something was missing, I almost quit at one point due to the lack of challenge. So I took up bow hunting, and it rekindled the flame for me. So in 7 years of being bow only and over 50 kills later I'm still finding it a challenge and enjoyable.
> 
> ...



GOOD FOR YOU! 

Just as I replied to Robert Carter from this post:
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9220029&postcount=83

If you can do that on a consistent basis, MORE POWER TO YOU!

With the a caveat Robert shoots stick and string, according to his avatar and post response.
That gives him a little more slack than someone that shoots a million pound pull compound or
 cross bow or an in line muzzle loader (short for skirting the "rules")because it is a "modern" rifle. NONE of the above
are "primitive weapons" so, from me, that don't get a pass.

And on the "play along thing" it's not 600 feet.
That is a rounded number.

Hint: Start with metre, or, meter as we call it.
Has absolutely NOTHING to do with hypotenuse of the triangle. Straight line distance is defind as the shortest distance between two points. No matter the angle.

"Play along" a while longer... I'll give you two more hints, and two more tries.. AFTER you do some work, THEN I will give you the answer. 

You will also need to know a little about light speed and vacuum.

Should a hand liner get first crack during trout season, over someone with a "spinning" rod that's not quite an expert fly rod guy.

By that logic, the fly rod guys should go LAST and the almighty bow hunters too..
After all, they are the "most skilled and the best", so, let us unskilled go first.

Still, no skill in a 600 yard DRT shot? OK then.

Get back to me when you get the math wotked out.


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 8, 2015)

Big7 said:


> GOOD FOR YOU!
> 
> Just as I replied to Robert Carter from this post:
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9220029&postcount=83
> ...


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yard

Not much more needs to be said about the math.  A meter is not quite a yard and 3 feet are in a yard. Not sure what this has to do with limits and dates to which the seasons open though. Truth is most gun hunters don't want to hunt in early September. It's too hot. Which is what I hear from half the people that bow hunt, I'll even admit it's miserable sometimes plus the mosquitoes and sand gnats have their way with us that time of year. But I'm happy where the laws are now so let's keep em and move on ? 

If you can kill anything 10 out of 10 at 600 yards DRT. You sir have my respect. I understand this would take some better than average equipment and if a person spends the money and takes the time to be good at that distance, then I want you on my team when the Japs and Chinese come to get the money we owe them.


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 8, 2015)

A "modern" bow may be cheating to stick bow hunters because they take it to the next level of challenging but seriously, a compound is not where close to a rifle. 

You wouldn't understand the triangle thing either, that's only something that somebody who actually has to worry about would know. 

Why do I feel this has turned into a t-ting contest ? 

Last response from me: I like to bow hunt, I like to kill critters, I just hope the rules stay the same or change for the betterment of our deer population.


----------



## Maximus1215 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have to agree with McNasty, 200 yards is equal to 600 feet.  Don't argue with math because you will always lose.  Seeing as 1 yard is equal to 3 feet, it's not hard to figure that 200 yards is 600 feet.  Don't see how it could be anything different.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 8, 2015)

MCNASTY said:


> A "modern" bow may be cheating to stick bow hunters because they take it to the next level of challenging but seriously, a compound is not where close to a rifle.
> 
> You wouldn't understand the triangle thing either, that's only something that somebody who actually has to worry about would know.
> 
> ...



OK.. I'm done pee  ing..

Just so you know, I apprenticed as a Tool and Die Maker, 
before moving up the ladder in to Mechanical Engineering.

I worked out triangles with a slide rule when calculators
cost more than most companies could afford. Much less 
an individidual. 

Here's your answer:

Length of the path travelled by light in a vacuum in 1/299,792,458 of a second (17th CGPM)=1 meter
so, 600 X .3048=200 yards or 182.88 M or to be exact:

12,700,000 ten thousands of an inch.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 8, 2015)

Big 7, I'm not impressed.  All I know is I'm a bowhunter, and I get to go first.  Add in the fact I also kill big deer, every year...I'm pretty much your daddy.  

Yeah I said that.  Lol.


----------



## watermedic (Jan 8, 2015)

So 105.83 ft?

You don't impress me with math or your views. I kinda like the way it is. I don't pick up a gun at all and my family eat pretty good!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2015)

Jeff Raines said:


> The way the season and bag limits are set up now allows YOU to hunt as YOU desire.
> 
> If YOU don't want to hunt early season,then don't...simple.
> 
> ...



DING DING DING!!!! We have a winner. 
Thank you. That is all....


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 8, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> Big 7, I'm not impressed.  All I know is I'm a bowhunter, and I get to go first.  Add in the fact I also kill big deer, every year...I'm pretty much your daddy.
> 
> Yeah I said that.  Lol.





watermedic said:


> So 105.83 ft?
> 
> You don't impress me with math or your views. I kinda like the way it is. I don't pick up a gun at all and my family eat pretty good!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 9, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> Big 7, I'm not impressed.  All I know is I'm a bowhunter, and I get to go first.  Add in the fact I also kill big deer, every year...I'm pretty much your daddy.
> 
> Yeah I said that.  Lol.



Yep x2 on this, well said


----------



## josh chatham (Jan 9, 2015)

*Hey Coach!!*



Phillip Thurmond said:


> Physical tags, Only two (bucks) same as now
> Doe harvest would be limited to 3 total.  Any time of season.
> So a total of 5 deer.
> Each hunter would get 5 total tags.
> ...



Hey Coach!  Good to see you on here again! Good ideas too!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jan 11, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> Big 7, I'm not impressed.  All I know is I'm a bowhunter, and I get to go first.  Add in the fact I also kill big deer, every year...I'm pretty much your daddy.
> 
> Yeah I said that.  Lol.



Thread killer!  You know you never pull a "I'm your daddy" with the little ones!  Scares 'em off every time.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 11, 2015)

On a serious note think of all the lives that could be saved every year if gun hunting were eliminated!


----------



## robert carter (Jan 12, 2015)

BIG 7, I need no "slack" from you. I hunt like I want and respect other folks way of hunting. You have only impressed me with your ability to sling insults at people and say meaningless things concerning the topic of this post. you also without a bow have seemed to stumble into a forum where at least myself would enjoy less of your posting. I`m not sure you even hunt.
HogDog76....you kill me Man..lol.RC


----------



## jharrell (Jan 13, 2015)

Personally I like it the way it is. I bow hunt and gun hunt every year. In my area our farmers have a huge problem with deer damage on cotton, corn, beans and pnuts. I keep feeders out year round and plant a good many food plots. It is not hard to pull a card out of the camera and see 10 to 15 deer in a picture with only 2 or 3 being bucks. We try to keep our farms in check as much as we can as far as the buck to doe ratio. I like the law the way it is. I think 2 bucks is plenty, if anything make it 4 on one side for both and make a call in system like some others have suggested for all your deer. Its pretty simple to do like a good many of the Midwestern states. Just my opinion.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 13, 2015)

3 buck tags-one of which has 3 or more on one side-the other two could be whatever.

Antlerless-limit to six.

Can shoot only one deer per day.  

Therefore eliminating the deal where when Mama comes out with her two yearlings they all die because the two yearlings hung around eating instead of running away !

No need to close the season to antlerless deer at any time but if so close it during archery season-bucks only then !


----------



## watermedic (Jan 13, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> 3 buck tags-one of which has 3 or more on one side-the other two could be whatever.
> 
> Antlerless-limit to six.
> 
> ...




Spoken like a true gun hunter!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 13, 2015)

*!!!*



watermedic said:


> Spoken like a true gun hunter!



Which Part ?? !!!!


----------



## Perkins (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sorry but I like the way it used to be. 3 doe's two bucks. one with 4 or more on one side. oh and tags and I like check stations. call me old fashion. the state has no clue what is killed now. and for the record I don't believe they give a rats...


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 13, 2015)

robert carter said:


> BIG 7, I need no "slack" from you. I hunt like I want and respect other folks way of hunting. You have only impressed me with your ability to sling insults at people and say meaningless things concerning the topic of this post. you also without a bow have seemed to stumble into a forum where at least myself would enjoy less of your posting. I`m not sure you even hunt.
> HogDog76....you kill me Man..lol.RC



It was funnier as a poll on the deer hunting forum....feelings were hurt


----------

